# Pickled peppers.



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

So, I went to our local store and asked if they had any banana peppers in the back because there were none in the veggie aisle. She said they had some. She came back with Hungarian peppers, aka hot banana peppers. Not what I wanted. But I'll take them.

Cored and rinsed.






For the brine:
1.5 quarts water
.5 quart distilled white vinegar
1/4 cup pickling salt.
Put this in a non-reactive pot. And bring to a boil.
In each quart mason jar add:
1 tsp dill seed
1 tsp dried dill. Or fresh. I couldn't find any today.
1 tsp dried minced onion.
1/4 tsp pickle crisp.
Pour hot solution to 1/2" of top of each jar.
I vacuum seal mine. Though you don't need to. Vacuum sealing quickens the time for them to be ready.






Let them sit on the counter until they are cooled to room temp. Then put in fridge. These are not shelf stable. When ready. These are great in salads, on pizzas, are just munching on.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

And I just realized I put this in the wrong section! Sorry, please move mods.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 30, 2020)

Love me some banana peppers!  Trying to get into pickling too.  Bookmarked good sir.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 30, 2020)

Peppers look great Steve! Loved some hot pickled peppers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2020)

Boy I bet those are going to be awesome!!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> Love me some banana peppers!  Trying to get into pickling too.  Bookmarked good sir.


Thank you! Pickling in this manner is easy. Since you are not going for a shelf stable product.



SmokinVOLfan said:


> Peppers look great Steve! Loved some hot pickled peppers. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you!



SmokinAl said:


> Boy I bet those are going to be awesome!!
> Al


Thanks Al!


----------



## xray (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks good Steve! You might need to make more. Those won’t last long.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 30, 2020)

Bet the good.  Love any kind of peppers!  I just picked up some hot hatch peppers.  I see some green chili stew this weekend.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks good Steve! You might need to make more. Those won’t last long.


Thank you. These will last. I hope. Until mine come in. I'm the only one that eats them like this. Which is fine!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Bet the good.  Love any kind of peppers!  I just picked up some hot hatch peppers.  I see some green chili stew this weekend.


Thanks. I like hatch peppers. But they are another type of peppers that are hard to get here unless you buy them already roasted and canned.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks tasty Steve. I did some bread and butter Hungarian peppers last weekend. Love the sweet spicy combo


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks tasty Steve. I did some bread and butter Hungarian peppers last weekend. Love the sweet spicy combo


Thanks! Did you post that? I think I remember it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks good Steve. How do you vac seal a jar?


----------



## tx smoker (Jul 30, 2020)

Mmmm mmmm good!! I'm about at the end of the stuff I put together not long ago and this is a great reminder that I need to get back in the kitchen and get some stuff going. Great looking stuff Steve!!

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 30, 2020)

I love banana pepper pickles.  Those look real fine.
It's pretty obvious what it does, but what exactly is "pickle crisp"??
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks good Steve! Might be a bit spicy for me but I do like regular banana peppers 

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looks good Steve. How do you vac seal a jar?


Thanks! You use a Mason jar attachment that gets hooked up to the assy port of your vacuum sealer.








						FoodSaver® Wide-Mouth Jar Sealer at FoodSaver.com.
					

Shop the FoodSaver® Wide-Mouth Jar Sealer at FoodSaver.com. Buy in bulk and save.




					www.foodsaver.com
				




Check out the video included. This is a pretty handle gizmo. I've also used this to speed marinate meats and veggies.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Mmmm mmmm good!! I'm about at the end of the stuff I put together not long ago and this is a great reminder that I need to get back in the kitchen and get some stuff going. Great looking stuff Steve!!
> 
> Robert


Thanks Bud!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2020)

Looks good. It will be interesting to hear if canning them intensify’s Or decreases the “heat” level of the peppers. Also has me wondering how they would be if you cold smoked them before canning.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> I love banana pepper pickles.  Those look real fine.
> It's pretty obvious what it does, but what exactly is "pickle crisp"??
> Gary


It is  Calcium Chloride. A firming agent. I was using Alum. but this is supposedly safer. You add 1/4 tsp per quart mason jar.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks Steve gotta get me one of those fore sure. Had no idea that existed lol


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good Steve! Might be a bit spicy for me but I do like regular banana peppers
> 
> Ryan


Thank you. These are actually not that hot. Less then a seeded jalapeno.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good. It will be interesting to hear if canning them intensify’s Or decreases the “heat” level of the peppers. Also has me wondering how they would be if you cold smoked them before canning.


Thank you. I've done these before. They retain the heat level. Which isn't that bad to begin with.  I've done this with unseeded jalapenos. They were hot. But with a pickled flavor. Good enough. But I prefer a milder heat.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 30, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Steve gotta get me one of those fore sure. Had no idea that existed lol


Just so you know...there are two sizes, one for wide mouth jars and one for regular mason jars. Not sure which jars you use

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 30, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Just so you know...there are two sizes, one for wide mouth jars and one for regular mason jars. Not sure which jars you use
> 
> Ryan


Thanks Ryan we use both. Thanks for pointing that out. Still not sure how I missed this attachment even existing lol


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 30, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Ryan we use both. Thanks for pointing that out. Still not sure how I missed this attachment even existing lol


We just got one recently when I started doing 

 SmokinAl
  s pickles,  works great!  If you get one leave enough head room in the jars so you don't suck up any liquid,  also just the flat on top not the ring to vac...don't ask how I know!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

About a 1/2" headroom works fine. And just watch the hose. If you are drawing liquid up it. Then stop.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 30, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> We just got one recently when I started doing
> 
> SmokinAl
> s pickles,  works great!  If you get one leave enough head room in the jars so you don't suck up any liquid,  also just the flat on top not the ring to vac...don't ask how I know!
> ...


And never use it without the lid on the jar. Don't ask me how I know that!


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 30, 2020)

Steve H said:


> And never use it without the lid on the jar. Don't ask me how I know that!


O my I bet that didn’t work to well


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2020)

I bet they will be good . I have about a handful right now. Could do a 1/2 batch. Thanks Steve. . .


----------



## clifish (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice, can't wait for my habaneros to grow in.   You said this method is not shelf stable?  why nit? and what do you have to make the shelf stable?


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2020)

clifish said:


> Nice, can't wait for my habaneros to grow in.   You said this method is not shelf stable?  why nit? and what do you have to make the shelf stable?


To be shelf stable. Then they will need to go through a actual canning process with the hot bath/hold time. Though with fridge pickles and such. They will last for up to a year in the fridge.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> I bet they will be good . I have about a handful right now. Could do a 1/2 batch. Thanks Steve. . .


Thanks!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jul 31, 2020)

Nice job Steve, those look mighty nice!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Jul 31, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Nice job Steve, those look mighty nice!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John!


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 2, 2020)

Y.U.M.!!!!!!!!!! Love the recipe Steve....


----------



## Steve H (Aug 2, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Y.U.M.!!!!!!!!!! Love the recipe Steve....


Thanks!


----------



## clifish (Aug 2, 2020)

Steve H said:


> To be shelf stable. Then they will need to go through a actual canning process with the hot bath/hold time. Though with fridge pickles and such. They will last for up to a year in the fridge.


OK, so If I used the vacuum sealer on the mason jars it is still not shelf stable?


----------



## clifish (Aug 2, 2020)

well it seems the large mouth jar vac sealer attachment is out of stock everywhere so I guess I will have to do it the old fashioned way and wait for them to be ready.  How long do you think to pickle sliced habeneros?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2020)

clifish said:


> OK, so If I used the vacuum sealer on the mason jars it is still not shelf stable?


That is correct. It  just speeds up the pickling process. And it'll help keep other foods fresh longer.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2020)

clifish said:


> well it seems the large mouth jar vac sealer attachment is out of stock everywhere so I guess I will have to do it the old fashioned way and wait for them to be ready.  How long do you think to pickle sliced habeneros?


At least a couple of weeks. I used to wait a month for pickles.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 3, 2020)

clifish said:


> well it seems the large mouth jar vac sealer attachment is out of stock everywhere so I guess I will have to do it the old fashioned way and wait for them to be ready.  How long do you think to pickle sliced habeneros?


I found them on E-bay. But the heathen scalpers want at least 4 times the regular price.


----------



## clifish (Aug 3, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I found them on E-bay. But the heathen scalpers want at least 4 times the regular price.


correct, not that desperate.  Will do it the old fashioned way.  Do I need the pickling salt to make them shelf stable?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 4, 2020)

clifish said:


> correct, not that desperate.  Will do it the old fashioned way.  Do I need the pickling salt to make them shelf stable?








						What is Pickling Salt Can Table Salt be used instead ?
					

What is Pickling Salt and can Table salt be used in its place ? Most pickling and many canning recipes that call for salt explicity state 'Pickling Salt'. The difference between pickling salt and standard table salt is that pickling salt does not contain anti-caking ingredients and other additives.



					luv2garden.com
				



.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> It is  Calcium Chloride. A firming agent. I was using Alum. but this is supposedly safer. You add 1/4 tsp per quart mason jar.


Steve, if I was to use alum ( on hand) instead of the pickle crisp would it still be 1/4 tsp per quart or  think should be cut back to an 1/8 tsp ? Not finding much Google help in comparisons.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Steve, if I was to use alum ( on hand) instead of the pickle crisp would it still be 1/4 tsp per quart or  think should be cut back to an 1/8 tsp ? Not finding much Google help in comparisons.


Yup. 1/4 tsp per quart with alum as well.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 12, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 12, 2020)

Wish I would have had more.  Vacuumed.
The anticipation now . . .


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Wish I would have had more.  Vacuumed.
> The anticipation now . . .
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 14, 2020)

Tried another little experiment with this same recipe. Did some beans and try some zucchini slices.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sorry, poor pic.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> zucchini slices


That is something I've thought about in the past. But never done. I'm very curious to hear your thoughts about them.


----------

